# Mucus in Urine?



## ihaveapanda (Aug 13, 2009)

Hi,
I just adopted (on Tuesday) a 10 week old mutt (they said Golden Retriever/Chow mix, but I'm not sure I see it). Last time we went out to potty he peed a little on the sidewalk and I saw that there was a little white mucus in his pee, not a lot. I've been searching information on UTI's, but most of it all refers to females and I have a male. I did read that mucus can be a sign of the body fighting infection (like an upcoming UTI) and that a UTI can occur in puppies by holding their bladder a long time. He has never had to hold his bladder before and now he does because we're crate training. Does this seem to make sense at all? He doesn't show any other signs of a UTI and his behavior/eating habits haven't changed (although only having him 2 and half days it's hard to know what's a "habit"). I need to make him an appt. with a vet soon because he's due for his puppy shots (I just moved here and don't have a regular vet, I've just been going around and visiting them and talking to the vet to see if I like them). 

I haven't had a puppy in 10 years, very paranoid new mom! If you have any suggestions on what breeds he might be, that'd be great!


----------

